# Air Vacuum



## united (9 mo ago)

I have a troy built snow blower 2126. I had the engine up for over a week while I tryed to take the wheels off .I just got them off and back on when I tryed to start the engine .No go at all it will not turm I took plug off and pulled on the cord and it is easy to work. but when the plug is back on its frozen I am assuming the oil is missing from the piston? help me please.


----------



## united (9 mo ago)

the model number 31BM63P3711-189206 SER 1L122B30215-000003 TROY BUILT SNOW BLOWER


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Check oil
Check gas tank
Change oil

Experts: can oil get so thick in cylinder that it locks? Doubt it but...


----------



## united (9 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> Check oil
> Check gas tank
> Change oil
> 
> ...


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

united said:


> I have a troy built snow blower 2126.
> I had the engine up for over a week while I tried to take the wheels off.
> I just got them off and back on when I tried to start the engine.
> No go at all it will not turn I took plug off and pulled on the cord and it is easy to work.
> ...


==========================================================================================

Hello united

Are you using an electric starter or are you cranking it with the pull rope????? 

The oil in the engine crank case is not supposed to travel beyond the piston rings.

I would pour a tiny bit of 5 weight oil in the head and let it sit over night before I put the plug back in the head and try to crank the engine.

If the engine will not turn over with the manual pull start or the electric start you have a bigger problem.

By the sounds of your dilema you have an intake or exhaust valve that is stuck/broken/frozen closed when there is resistance in the combustion chamber like the plug being installed.

If you feel confident enough to take the head off be sure to document every step with a picture of each bolt and where it came from as well as the small screws for the tin work. 
Before you do any of this you need to have a replacement head gasket and gasket cement for this engine if needed and rent a torque wrench to properly torque the head bolts in the proper sequence.
The parts department where you buy the head gasket will be able to tell you if you need gasket cement for the head gasket.

It may be better to just have the snow blower picked up and looked at and repaired as the engine may have hidden damage in the valve train.


Leon


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome united.

Moved to he Troy-Bilt forum.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Tony-chicago said:


> Check oil
> Check gas tank
> Change oil
> 
> Experts: can oil get so thick in cylinder that it locks? Doubt it but...


check primer bulb and hose too.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Was there oil still in the machine? Needs to be changed mo matter what. Due to possible contamination. I may be wrong there.
Does the engine actually turn over when pulled? Plug out or in.


----------

